# damn coolant temp sensor cel comin up



## 2.0LiterGolf (Jan 24, 2006)

ok so i searched and couldnt find anything really about this... and from a topic i seen on some UK mk5 forum thru google search ive found out there is two coolant temp sensors on mk5 2.5L engines
this is what vag com came up with
Monday,04,May,2009,20:39:01:45487
VCDS Version: Release 805.3
Address 01: Engine
Control Module Part Number: 07K 906 032 N
Component and/or Version: 2.5l R5/4V G 6698
Software Coding: 0000003
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
008581 - Engine Coolant Temp Sensor on Radiator Outlet (G83): Signal too High 
P2185 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 5
Mileage: 64126 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 06:46:50
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1364 /min
Load: 51.7 %
Speed: 52.0 km/h
Temperature: 86.0°C
Temperature: 31.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

so from the jist of that im getting its a coolant temp sensor near the radiator not the one by the thermostat.... if this is correct where exactly is it located ... any help greatly apreciated
and if i should have posted this in the vag com forum im sorry i just figured ide get better help in this 2.5 specific forum.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: damn coolant temp sensor cel comin up (2.0LiterGolf)*

According to the diagram in the new GTI/Rabbit Bentley manual..there is only one coolant sensor..located in the "coolant distribution housing" right on the upper chain guard casting (drivers end of motor...where oil filler is)..if the system is like those on other VW's (my B5 Passat for example) there are two elements in one sensor unit..one element sends temp input to the ECU to control fuel mixture (if this one fails you get CEL) the other element sends signal to temp gauge..if this one fails you get funny gauge readings..but no CEL.... hope this helps! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw lifer (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: damn coolant temp sensor cel comin up (2.0LiterGolf)*

Engine coolant temp sensors failed regularly on mark IV models. VW even revised the design on them once or twice - maybe even as part of a service bulletin or recall. It wouldn't suprise me if VW is still having problems with ECT sensors. My theory is that they would become fouled up from not flushing out the antifreeze regularly enough. The failed ones always had a thick tarnish build up on the internally exposed metal surface. I would just replace the ECT sensor every 40k miles so you don't have to deal with a check engine light coming on and all the hassle that goes along with it. Oh and never ever use anything but VW coolant or maybe Pentosin coolant. Everything else will either gel up and gum up the whole system or cause problems later on.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: damn coolant temp sensor cel comin up (vw lifer)*

I doubt VW coolant sensor issues have to do with coolant flushing...I lost a WP at 50K miles in my Passat so the coolant was changed then...coolant sensor went out within 15K miles after that!


----------



## 2.0LiterGolf (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: damn coolant temp sensor cel comin up (spitpilot)*

thanks for the input the jetta has 40k miles... coolant hasnt been messed with just topped off when needed and i ONLY use vw g12 coolant 
according to the dealership there is 2 so i will probably pick one up this week and guess ill have to search till i find it haha


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

There are two coolant temp sensors.
The other is located on the bottom radiator hose right next to the radiator.


----------



## 2.0LiterGolf (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_There are two coolant temp sensors.
The other is located on the bottom radiator hose right next to the radiator.

AWESOME thanks for the help , its alot nicer goin into a job with a clue where your going haha.,


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (2.0LiterGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0LiterGolf* »_
AWESOME thanks for the help , its alot nicer goin into a job with a clue where your going haha.,









no problem, how did you make out?


----------



## BuRnedByVW (Jan 28, 2004)

any update on this? have the same code, which sensor did u change


----------

